# Kish, Iran - Pearl of the Persian Gulf



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Kish is a tourist city located on kish island in the persian gulf. It has a permanent population of about 20,000, but more than 1 million+ visit the island each year. Kish is a free trade zone and foreign visitors are not required to obtain a visa to visit the island. 








dariush grand hotel
























scuba diving off the coast


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

more pics


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Kish's skyline from 2012, much has changed since than


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

stunning photos from Kish










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arasharianpour/13793420714/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13777196464










https://www.flickr.com/photos/arasharianpour/13793391144/


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice thread...need more inputs......specially beach coverage...!


----------



## persian cat (Oct 3, 2005)

great thread


----------



## Wendher$$on (Apr 27, 2012)

Gostei da cidade parece ser tranquila e também é muito bonita!:cheers:


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

some more pics from Kish

by Majid Salehyar


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Kish


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Great pictures Irani. I love the Kish Island. Thanks


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

Kish during Nowruz


















































































http://multimedia.tasnimnews.com/Media/Gallery/696180


----------



## irani1378 (Feb 3, 2013)

[/url]Taken from Kish Twin Towers by $ALEH, on Flickr










http://atlaskishtower.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/panaroma-4.jpg










http://atlaskishtower.com/en/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/panaroma-5.jpg


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Greek Ship by Qurban Mohebi, on Flickr

Greek Ship by Qurban Mohebi, on Flickr

Kish Island, Iran by Jason smart, on Flickr


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

FIVB Kish Island Open was recently held in Kish.










http://gallery.kish.ir/viewgallery/1689#prettyPhoto


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful nature of Kish Island :cheers:






































































































































































































































































http://gallery.kish.ir/viewgallery/1835#prettyPhoto


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

:cheers:

Kish island, Iran by sandeep MM, on Flickr

Kish island, Iran by sandeep MM, on Flickr

Kish island, Iran by sandeep MM, on Flickr

persian gulf_ #kish_island by amin atr, on Flickr

KISHI-Iran by kalout travel, on Flickr

Kish City Park Lake, Kish Island, Persian Gulf, Iran (Persia) by Ramin Shoraka, on Flickr

DSC_3526 by Masoud KM, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Kish Island video : 






Enjoy!


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Kish Island - Iran by daniyal62, on Flickr

Kish City Park Lake and Iran Hotel at Night, Kish Island, Persian Gulf, Iran (Persia) by Ramin Shoraka, on Flickr

Kish Island(Iran) The Greek Ship کشتی یونانی by Amir Maljai, on Flickr

Iran_Kish Island by ninaa2, on Flickr

Seaside Damoon, Kish Island, Persian Gulf, Iran (Persia) by Ramin Shoraka, on Flickr


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Twin towers in Kish : 










http://www.pictaram.com/media/1402204258166580212_2069947054


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Kish during Nowrooz













































































































http://gallery.kish.ir/viewgallery/2481


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Part 2. Continued from above post.



























































































http://gallery.kish.ir/viewgallery/2487


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice photos from Kish. Thanks for sharing.:applause:


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

By khodrobank :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

By khodrobank :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

By Khodrobank :


----------

